# Unknown Lead mine, Durham



## BigLoada (Jul 26, 2009)

Feels like forever since I last posted on here but due to a back injury whilst fishing, I have had to stop exploring mines for a while

But, I just realised that I didn't put any pics of my last explore on here so here we go. I dont know the name of this mine but it was an old lead mine typical of the Durham dales using the classic style of disposing of deads as is seen all over this area.

Unfortunately we didn't get far, maybe a quarter of a mile before a collapse stopped us. Still, I will be working on that if I ever get properly better again. Wasn't sure whether to post this as I only got a few pics and its just the main drivage as it stopped before we hit the workings, but here we go anyway 


























And finally...if anyone knows the computer game Bioshock, then here is a Big Daddy we found lurking down there...





Cheers folks, hope to get out as soon as possible. Thanks for looking


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 26, 2009)

Loving the walls in there.


----------



## phill.d (Jul 26, 2009)

Spot on stuff as usual there mate!
That gate looks a bit mad for a mine, it looked prety inhospitable as well.

Hope your not layed up too long.
Speedy recovery and and all that


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers guys. Phill, it was actually very comfortable. No 3 feet high crawls for a chamge. It was at least 6 feet high. We sent the young lad through the collapse and I waited a quarter of an hour in the dry bit having lunch and relaxing whilst he crawled a 2 feet high tunnel in 18 inches of water to do some reconaissance. I decided to leave it and go back with a wetsuit at a later date. I am getting old and soft


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 26, 2009)

wooohoo look at those walls. great shoots. nice loookin tunnel


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 26, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


> wooohoo look at those walls. great shoots. nice loookin tunnel



Thanks. The wall arching is found all over this area in these mines. When the limestone waste (deads) were mined out, instead of having to cart it out a couple of miles, they would dress it roughly and line the walls. It was a good way of clearing the waste and also served as an excellent roof support. Compared to modern mines that used timber and girders, these arched drivages are in far better condition.


----------



## Parkus. (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't beat that Weardale 'waste-not-want-not' attitude to... everything 
I'm sure this looks familiar though, where abouts is it?

Good to see you're back exploring


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 27, 2009)

Parkus. said:


> Can't beat that Weardale 'waste-not-want-not' attitude to... everything
> I'm sure this looks familiar though, where abouts is it?
> 
> Good to see you're back exploring



It was down Bollihope way mate, a couple of miles off the road over a moor. Not quite ready for anything heavy yet but hope to get out the week after next. Cheers


----------



## james.s (Jul 27, 2009)

Some lovely colour in there


----------



## freebird (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice little find. I love the texture and look of the deads in the pics. Nice one!


----------



## Vintage (Jul 27, 2009)

Some good pictures there big loada.

Love the big daddy shot haha!


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah the mine where Santa lives for the rest of the year! 

As always some cracking pics mate. Pity bout the collapse and water though - there are drier mines you know. 

Hopefully I'll get myself sorted soon - if not the "young lad" can drag us through eh?...


----------

